# Lads WTF is this???!!!



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Got my order today from an online source , should of been 4 boxes of hgh however I received 2 boxes of hgh a box of IGF and this?! (pics below) it's kinda fluffy looking and not vacuum packed like the hgh , it rolls around inside?! Have a look at the pics cause I don't have a clue!


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Is this just to show you drive an ST ??


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like melanotan to me


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Not sure mate its a bit out of focus


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

Drive a focus by any chance...... also youve been absolutely had off mate with that. looks like wizz lol


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Kennyken said:


> Is this just to show you drive an ST ??


No mate as there's plenty of better cars than that I just couldn't start having a peptide photo shot day in my house with relatives and family walking round!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Snort it and report back, if you dont report back, we'll know its not safe what ever it is.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

is this nocarbs ???


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

It's fluffy kinda like snow lol it's weird think it could be cjc 1295


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

From here it looks like banana whey.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Any chance of getting in touch with your source?

As stated he might have thrown in some melatonin if you spanked alot of wonga with him

i used to get quite alot of viagra off an online site i used!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

It's like they just decided to send me a hgh starter pack or sumert hgh,IGF and cjc!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

jjcooper said:


> Any chance of getting in touch with your source?
> 
> As stated he might have thrown in some melatonin if you spanked alot of wonga with him
> 
> i used to get quite alot of viagra off an online site i used!


No mate it's not a freebie as my order was supposed to be 4 boxes of hgh and that's it but as I said I've got 2 boxes and one IGF and this sh1t! It's a very reliable site usually I've contacted him so waiting on a reply


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Seems everybody is just as clueless as me then!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

nice steering wheel


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

looking at the pic id guess cjc mate if it is whoop

send it to me ill jab it and let you know (joke)


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

You used cjc before mate?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

So can nobody shed some light ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That could be absolutely anything, mt2, ghrp, cjc the list goes on, just under no circumstance use it.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> That could be absolutely anything, mt2, ghrp, cjc the list goes on, just under no circumstance use it.


Too late I've just smashed the whole box and ive grown an extra finger on each hand?!!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

KRIS_B said:


> Too late I've just smashed the whole box and ive grown an extra finger on each hand?!!!!


Missus will be happy tonight then.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

you should of just made a thread bout members cars..it wud have been an easier way,could have shown the full thing then haha


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Send it bk wouldn't risk taking it looks bit ruff


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

It's actually just an ST steering wheel in a Robin reliant I was just too ashamed to take the pic in in the first place!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

KRIS_B said:


> It's actually just an ST steering wheel in a Robin reliant I was just too ashamed to take the pic in in the first place!


You blatantly purposely got the "ST" bit in the picture.


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

No offence mate but how the **** can anyone give you a reliable answer it would be a pure guess???, and i certainly would not be injecting snorting or rubbing it on my cock on the off chance someone might give it a good guess

only thing to do is contact source

But as we are all playing the game i reckon its dried out donkey spunk


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> You blatantly purposely got the "ST" bit in the picture.


Not really mate if I'd of wanted to show off my material things I'd of took the picture in my Aston


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

begal said:


> No offence mate but how the **** can anyone give you a reliable answer it would be a pure guess???, and i certainly would not be injecting snorting or rubbing it on my cock on the off chance someone might give it a good guess
> 
> only thing to do is contact source
> 
> But as we are all playing the game i reckon its dried out donkey spunk


Hmmm I think somebody was trying a bit to hard to get a "like" it's ok mate I'll sort some friends out for you. And there's definitive ways to guess what it could be from my description well that's what I thought anyway


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

KRIS_B said:


> Not really mate if I'd of wanted to show off my material things I'd of took the picture in my Aston


This is definitely noaudi signed up with a new name......


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Haha no in all honesty I dont have an Aston and I didn't exactly wanna put it on my dash and take a picture right outside my house and if you all think an ST is a car to brag about then nice one for the compliments


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> Too late I've just smashed the whole box and ive grown an extra finger on each hand?!!!!





Suprakill4 said:


> Missus will be happy tonight then.


But not half as happy as his piano tutor.


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

Hmmm I think somebody was trying a bit to hard to get a "like" it's ok mate I'll sort some friends out for you. And there's definitive ways to guess what it could be from my description well that's what I thought anyway

You post a picture of a vile with white powder in it how the hell can anyone tell you what it contains ????

WTF are likes ??? i just get ****ed off with stupidity. I think anyone with half a brain would contact the person they bought the stuff from for starters

I think most educated people would not take someone's word for it as no one could ever be 100% sure from just looking at it


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

begal said:


> Hmmm I think somebody was trying a bit to hard to get a "like" it's ok mate I'll sort some friends out for you. And there's definitive ways to guess what it could be from my description well that's what I thought anyway
> 
> You post a picture of a vile with white powder in it how the hell can anyone tell you what it contains ????
> 
> ...


Right ok while were on about stupidity it's actually spelt "vial" not vile and your obviously the one who's fckin stupid cause if you read what I have posted I've clearly said that I've contacted my source so wind your skinny neck in you gimp


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh and in case you never noticed , this site is full of incredibly experienced peptide users so me asking for advice seems the right thing to do . I've noticed you've been a member since jan 2005 but only had 24 posts so go crawl back in that hole you came from creature.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

begal said:


> Hmmm I think somebody was trying a bit to hard to get a "like" it's ok mate I'll sort some friends out for you. And there's definitive ways to guess what it could be from my description well that's what I thought anyway
> 
> You post a picture of a vile with white powder in it how the hell can anyone tell you what it contains ????
> 
> ...


What's your problem he is entitled to ask a question on an open forum if he wants if you don't like it don't reply.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like it got damp whatevertf it is!

Does it breath?


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

begal said:


> You post a picture of a vile with white powder in it how the hell can anyone tell you what it contains ????


Listen verbally assaulting other members, mods or even me I could understand but I'll not hear a bad word said against white powders in vials, or vile powders in anyway shape or form! Some of the worlds best powders are white and vile and some in vials but most on pipes, in bombs or up a straw.

What I'm trying to say here is, stay out of my stash. :cool2:


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

ill go crawl back in my hole im sorry ill take my skinny neck with me and sorry i haven't posted a lot since 2005

the funny thing is iv never posted much on here even when me and lauren used to run profitness and had an on-line shop here

im skinny and know nothing


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

begal said:


> ill go crawl back in my hole im sorry ill take my skinny neck with me and sorry i haven't posted a lot since 2005
> 
> the funny thing is iv never posted much on here even when me and lauren used to run profitness and had an on-line shop here
> 
> im skinny and know nothing


who said you know nothing cause I know I didn't . And mate theres certain ways to speak to people and coming straight on here and speaking like that isn't the way and no offense but I'm not ar5ed about a shop you had or anything like that I'm ****d about your attitude towards me cause it wasn't needed.


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

anyone got an idea if my stuffs real or fake

my source says it good to go i know it is all labelled up but you can never tell

someone must know just by looking at it


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

begal said:


> View attachment 75381
> 
> 
> anyone got an idea if my stuffs real or fake
> ...


Oh so your being a smartass again , well in that case no I can't tell by looking at the VILES mate


----------



## begal (Jan 27, 2005)

So what makes u think any of us can looking at yours????


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh I can't be ar5ed even arguing with you anymore it's like having a squabble with a kid get a grip gob****e.


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

This could be the gayest exchange of words ever seen on uk-muscle. I thought id time warped back to the playground, thought for a minute you were guna start throwing virtual punches at each other haha!!!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea I'd of been happy settling this over a game of cod!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BigAd said:


> This could be the gayest exchange of words ever seen on uk-muscle. I thought id time warped back to the playground, thought for a minute you were guna start throwing virtual punches at each other haha!!!


You can talk muther lovin boy!leave mum( rip )mum out of it!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> Oh so your being a smartass again , well in that case no I can't tell by looking at the VILES mate


Send it all to me for checking now!


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes BIG LBS Whats happening, clearly i was joking the other day, these two however sound like they wanna have a fight! lol

Hows ya mam? clearly not dead....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it could be

MGF

pMGF

Mod GRF

GHRP

IGF-1 DES

GH Frag

no one can tell you what it is by that or any other picture mate....


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I was hoping you'd of seen this pscarb , I've just found out it's MT2


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

KRIS_B said:


> I was hoping you'd of seen this pscarb , I've just found out it's MT2


Good job you didn't inject the whole vial then mate, done that and it is not pleasant.......


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Good job you didn't inject the whole vial then mate, done that and it is not pleasant.......


why what happened?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

i have 20 gerneric hcg 5000iu vials yellow tops sitting here ,exactly the same vials just the hcg is a tablet block and not mashed like your ,maybe its degraded and bashed up hcg


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

You get from Europatan? If so, yellow top = GHRP-6, grey top = melanotan 2 (I have used both)

It shouldn't look like that though if it is, it should be in a small solid "lump" in the vial, not a powder like that :/

EDIT: Don't know if you can name sites, if so let me know I'll remove


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> Good job you didn't inject the whole vial then mate, done that and it is not pleasant.......


Jesus...... that would be..... unpleasant! 0.1ml makes you sick if you haven't run it for a while, I can't see how 1ml wouldn't hospitalize you


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

FWIW peptides can have a very different look to them, despite them being white powders. Some will be fluffy and separate easily on shaking, whereas others will form a singular lump shaped in the form of the inside of the vial, etc.

When the water is added, some will go very quickly into solution, whereas others need a bit of shaking. Some will foam taking some time for the foam to dissipate, whereas others will produce very little foam.

As for what the actual agent is, that is anyone's guess.

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kennyken said:


> why what happened?


i was sick for 6hrs really really bad.....




KRIS_B said:


> I was hoping you'd of seen this pscarb , I've just found out it's MT2


love how you have said it is MT2 yet guys are still guessing what it is


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Good job you didn't inject the whole vial then mate, done that and it is not pleasant.......





Kennyken said:


> why what happened?





Pscarb said:


> i was sick for 6hrs really really bad.....


I thought he was going to say he turned a deep shade of mahogany and had a boner that wouldn't go down for 3 weeks.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BigAd said:


> Yes BIG LBS Whats happening, clearly i was joking the other day, these two however sound like they wanna have a fight! lol
> 
> Hows ya mam? clearly not dead....


Unfortunatly she realy did pass on bless her,but i knew you were kidding so took it that way,life is like that?Thanks for askin bro.

I recon i wanna sort out a place for them to meet with lots of sharp things!

You ok?


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

I got 2 vials of MT2 this week from Melatotanmagic (s!)

Didnt look like the photo at all..

Had 2nd jab yesterday and not looking like David Dickenson just yet...


----------



## BigAd (Jan 29, 2012)

Appolagies then BIG LBS I thought you were joking as its the normal thing to say when someone insults your mum, yea im cool mate cheers, hope your ok sorry for your loss pal.


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks good to go mate! 10iu's into the forehead should do the trick! Only joking mate looks like muck, and you should never order offline anyway!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BigAd said:


> Appolagies then BIG LBS I thought you were joking as its the normal thing to say when someone insults your mum, yea im cool mate cheers, hope your ok sorry for your loss pal.


Nah i am telling a porky she is fine and i have given her your contact details from one of the boys at ******* and oap shoggers club!Some of my buddies are gonna pay you a little visit and give you a lift to her place where all her mates will be waitin eagerly to give you a gum-wink!

............................................But you may have been correct?! Scary a? :thumb: :no:


----------

